#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Neutron Radiography

## charliechong

Dear Brothers



I have just taken my NR, Neutron Radiography Level III examination last August 2016. Thanks, I managed to pass the examination without much difficulties.

I am sharing the study notes here with those that are intending to pursue for the qualification.

The Mediafire link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck & study hard for yourself and the communities


Charlie
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Neutron Radiography

----------


## charliechong

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].     mediafire.com/folder/s81a6g16zi33z/API%26ASNT_Share

Good luck in your exam!

----------

